# What are some causes of feedback?



## guitar69freak (Jul 29, 2019)

What causes feedback on guitar amps? All pots have been cleaned.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Instrument: Too loud, too close, wrong angle

Room: too small, badly proportioned, too hard.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Post a pic of your amp at it's current settings?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Too much gain (additive EQ = band-specific gain) for the room or distance between instrument and amp. Turning amp reverb on can increase gain as can most pedals etc. Acoustics and (semi-)hollows have higher acoustic volume (gain).

Other factors can affect the threshold of what constitutes too much gain, e.g. more microphonic pickups or very efficient or dispersive speaker.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

How are you defining feedback?
What's happening with your sound?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you mean oscillation? That is, a high-pitched tone that does not depend on how close you stand to the amp or how loud you have it turned up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Feedback at power-on. All the context is in the other thread, probably would have been better to keep on in there, maybe a mod could merge:

New power cord?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Buying, selling, or trading.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or if someone replaced the OT and reversed the feedback circuit.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If it is a Behringer combo amp.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I get feedback from my Roland BC Artist if I have the gain high and guitar volume maxed. I'm about 10-15 feet away from the amp. On some guitars, the feedback happens before max volume. Turning down the guitar volume or using my volume pedal clears it up. It seems to me that the older the guitar, the more susceptible it is to amp feedback. Of course, non-potted pickups will make the problem happen more often.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

What model amp is it?


----------

